# Antique Brass ......



## rdabpenman (Feb 11, 2017)

Fly Fishing pen frame with a Brown Trout on Birdseye Maple. Used Testors Waterslide decal paper. Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Gloss WBOM Polyurethane using my Dipping Method. Placed fish for either right handed or left handed writers.

Les 

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04307%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04308%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04309%20Custom.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------

